# Hunting training but NOT for hunting per say...



## NeverGiveUpRAC (Aug 27, 2012)

. I've been reading a bit on a few suggestions to train as if you were going to hunt with your V, even if you don't plan on hunting because it will create a better bond and a better companion in your dog. 

My boy is 8 months old, I know nothing about hunting, but I am looking for the most obedient, loyal, reliable companion, among other things, so I have been giving this some thought. 

How do I go about training him to hunt? He hasn't really even pointed much before on his own, he hunts flies and ants. Lol Is he too young or too old to begin this ? Any advice on the subject would be appreciated! Thanks so much!! 

P.S. I have cats that hes been VERY well behaved around, would I be teaching him the opposite if I began on this hunting training journey?? Lol


----------

